# 30 Rock



## Datura (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anybody else enjoy this show?!

Actually, I know some of you do.

I've never loved a TV show as much as I love 30 Rock. It is _perfect_ in every way, from the cast to the setting to the inoffensive-yet-hilarious humor.

_Someone please talk with me about this show_.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 10, 2012)

I've seen, I think, the first half of the first season and really liked it. I love Tina Fey, and while Tracey Morgan's not the best specimin of humanity, it is very funny and I'd like to sit down and watch it properly sometime. And this is just about the best thing I've ever seen.

...Although I would argue Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip is even better.


----------

